

Ask HN: Real-time collaborative text javascript plugin? - saiko-chriskun

I remember coming across a really next javascript plugin awhile back which basically let you have a text area editable by multiple people at the same time.. anyone know of anything like this?
======
ivanvanderbyl
You could be thinking of this: <http://sharejs.org/>

It's the Google Wave protocol implemented in JS.

------
factorialboy
Etherpad lite - <https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite>

